# Purple Grass?



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys

Anyone see this? I'm pretty sure it's Kentucky Bluegrass that I planted, but I thought it was a weed at first. Then when I looked closer I saw one side is purple the other side is green.



Now my thoughts are its either phosphorus deficiency or sunlight deficiency. But I figured I'd see what you guys think!

Tim


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it's still early in the season and the grass is still waking up. I wouldn't worry about it too much right now. Have you had a soil test done in the last few years?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah I do one every year. Its only in a small 2x5ft area.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Yeah I do one every year. Its only in a small 2x5ft area.


What was the Phosphorus reading?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

This is the result from last year:
http://timlinden.com/soiltest3.png

Now I was told phosphorus was good but honestly I don't know how to read soil test results yet. That is something I want to learn more about this year.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Also its only in a small section not the entire yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you seen THIS


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I did not! Thanks! The mention of "Mehlich III" threw me off.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What is the update on the purple grass?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I put a small amount of starter fertilizer by hand in the middle of it (1sqft area) and within a week it was green. So I went ahead and put down starter fertilizer on the whole side yard and it's all looking good now, not 100% yet but doesn't look sad!


----------

